# what is ltsmmsg.exe?



## ASPn00b

this file seems to keep running on my task processes. what is it? can i prevent it from running? i like to keep the processes as minimal as possible. thanx


----------



## ian

This is what I found
[font=Verdana, Arial]*Ltsmmsg*[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial]Ltsmmsg.exe
*
(Lucent Technologies)*[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial]Lucent Softmodem Messaging Applet.  We have only ourselves ever found this modem driver in Acer and Sony laptops, and some Fujitsu Siemens and IBM laptop owners have also reported it, but we would not be surprised if it can be found on a many other brands of laptops as well.
*Recommendation :*
Essential; the modem will not work without it.[/font]


http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_l.htm


----------



## Christopher

Thanks for the link ian  Going through my list now ^^


----------

